# Dlink 2750u or Tp link TD-W8951 ?



## arka (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi guys I am going to get a BSNL broadband connection.. I want a wireless modem + router.  But I am totally confused. I can't make a decision to buy a wireless modem. I inquired our local shops , but they have only cheap *Digisol* routers which do not like. First I decided to buy *Dlink 2750u* and post a topic here but the guy advised me not to buy this router because it got many problem... though Flipkart ratings are very high for this product. He recommend *Tp link W8951* router, which is also a nice router, but it doesn't have usb. One last thing, I didn't get any warranties for both Dlink and Tplink, because here is no service center for this modems. I can only get warranty for the digisol router.. Please help me to decide....

Links here:

*Dlink* -> D-Link D-Link DSL-2750U Wireless N ADSL2+ 4-Port Wi-Fi Router | Router | Flipkart.com

*Tplink*: 
TD-W8951ND - Welcome to TP-LINK
TP-LINK 150 Mbps Wireless N ADSL2+ Modem Router TD-W8951ND | Router | Flipkart.com
*
Probably the digisol one: *

Digisol 150 Mbps Wireless ADSL2 / 2 + Broadband Router | Router | Flipkart.com
  Thank you in advance...


----------



## Vignesh B (Sep 8, 2012)

I own the Tplink one. Works great enough for me. Personally, I don't require an USB port, so bought this one. But don't expect it to give blazing speeds in data transfers. But if you want to use only for internet, then its great. Otherwise, you can get the 300Mbps one. 
As far as warranty is concerned, you can always call up flipkart, they will help you out. 
Am not saying user reviews in flipkart are perfect, but still you can get an overall idea, and with that you can see that, the Digisol one is not so recommended.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 8, 2012)

in my opinion there is not even a question of choice.below Rs.7000 only options to consider are TP-LINK & Asus.netgear,d-link or any other brand are simply not worth their price in this range except asus & TP-LINK.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Sep 8, 2012)

Here's the thing, flipkart doesn't verify if the person giving review has actually bought the product or not, so it has no value. Don't buy stuff based on Flipkart ratings. Some of the pre-order stuff having ratings in them so you can imagine how _reliable_ they can be.


----------



## dan4u (Sep 8, 2012)

The Sorcerer said:


> Here's the thing, flipkart doesn't verify if the person giving review has actually bought the product or not, so it has no value. Don't buy stuff based on Flipkart ratings. Some of the pre-order stuff having ratings in them so you can imagine how _reliable_ they can be.



Some ratings have a "*Certified Buyer*" tag, so they can be trusted to an extent. when buying from flipkart I look at the negative reviews first, to see what shortcomings the product has. 

@op I cannot comment on tp-link, but I have the dlink 2750u. I bought it to replace my belkin g wireless router, but i was quite disappointed by the range of the 2750u, it was giving somewhat the same range as the belkin in the top floors (with 3-4 walls in-between), also there are random network cuts, so I have to manually restart the router. 
personally, I would ask you not to go for the dlink.


----------

